# how to post



## smoking shawn86 (Jun 16, 2011)

Ive been having the hardiest time trying to find out how to post in need of advice


----------



## downhometarheel (Jun 16, 2011)

It looks like you've figured it out!

WELCOME!!

Jim <///><


----------



## smoking shawn86 (Jun 16, 2011)

i guess i did thanks


----------

